
Did we come from pigs? - wfjeff
https://theoutline.com/post/1547/did-we-come-from-pigs
======
Zuider
>Once McCarthy saw the pig in humans, he couldn’t unsee it.

This could be the caption to a Gary Larson cartoon.

~~~
microwavecamera
[http://i.imgur.com/zd9R7cJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/zd9R7cJ.png)

------
nerpderp83
I miss creativity in Science.

------
nthcolumn
Long pig.

